# Established business in SE Oregon



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I thought this one was interesting. It's not mine. My agent mentioned it and I got the info because I thought it might do for someone on here.

Established general store and gas station near Lakeview Oregon. Corner of hwy 395 and hwy 31. Store gas, deli. house, and 2.5 acres.

Price $99, 750.

Stores do not usually include inventory, so final price might be higher, depending upon how well you negotiate. I did not look at the financials, but at the very least, it is a place to live with an income. Business at small country stores can always be pumped up by adding things like excellent home made pies that the townies will drive out to purchase, even if they don't buy gas. Also, by adding lottery (if it isn't there already). Lottery sales generate a pretty good chunk of cash.

That area is desert, so if you look at it, be sure to verify that it has water rights. Contact me PM and I will give you the agents name and phone number. I think I am not allowed to post it here because that would turn this into an ad.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Too bad it doesn't have more land on it. Highland desert area over there, which means decent days but cold as bleep nights, short seasons around 80 or less growing days. Not much snow though. Land there and towards CV is pretty cheap. And yeah, definitely check water rights for residential and business.


----------

